# New Panther baby



## jrh3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nosy be Male born 6/30/12. Also have him a female. others are some past picks

















WC Veiled






Young Male






Fat Female






Ambilobe


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 11, 2012)

A few years ago I was obsessed with panter chameleons. I could never afford the $200 that they go for online though.  how much are they on forums?

If I could catch vields outside, I wouldn't be keeping mantids right now!


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Same price it wont go down anytime soon although i argue they arenot a hard species to breed and are the same cost to keep and breed as others but yet there color keeps them highly priced.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 11, 2012)

they are so awesome, there price will not be going down anytime soon.


----------



## Mvalenz (Sep 11, 2012)

These guys look so cool. How do you care for them?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome chams! Keep up the good work! :clap:


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## JSaff86 (Sep 12, 2012)

i want one soooo bad but there illegal in my state. I wonder if its possible to buy them and have them shipped without getting caught.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 12, 2012)

It's only illegal if you get caught. :devil: Are they really illegal, or is it what you "have heard"? you might want to look a little further into it before counting yourself out as a chameleon "keeper". They are awesome animals......and they eat the same foods as mantids.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> It's only illegal if you get caught. :devil: Are they really illegal, or is it what you "have heard"? you might want to look a little further into it before counting yourself out as a chameleon "keeper". They are awesome animals......and they eat the same foods as mantids.


Vields are a staple in pet stores in my state, and I've seen Panthers in speciality shops, so I don't think that my state, Missouri has laws against them.

How much does a field chameleon go for on forums? They're about $70 at Petco.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw veileds at Petco for $99 each. I bought my pair at a reptile show for $35 each. On the forums prices are pretty similar, but you have to factor in shipping to the total cost.


----------



## JSaff86 (Sep 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> It's only illegal if you get caught. :devil: Are they really illegal, or is it what you "have heard"? you might want to look a little further into it before counting yourself out as a chameleon "keeper". They are awesome animals......and they eat the same foods as mantids.


 Oh ive wanted one for a few years now and ive searched my states laws online and there not allowed. Id have one shipped anyways if there was no chance of getting caught lol. It would really stink if i paid all that money just to get more fines or whatever happens.


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 21, 2012)

Nicer nosey Be, I've always wanted a blue bar abajano (sp?)


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 6, 2012)

They are getting more color now.

Female






Male


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 6, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## petoly (Oct 6, 2012)

awww so jealous!


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 6, 2012)

No worry i will be breeding them when they get to age, and im not in it for the money so there will be plenty ofgood deals to forum members, lol.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 6, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> No worry i will be breeding them when they get to age, and im not in it for the money so there will be plenty ofgood deals to forum members, lol.


Don't tempt me...


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 7, 2012)

These are my favorite chameleons, and your are beautiful. I'm really jealous right now, lol.


----------

